# Uncle Z



## Shane1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

Anybody had experience with Uncle Z domestic? Word is he has been busted or is scamming and has stopped filling orders.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 18, 2012)

There are better doms. There is a thread about Uncle in the forum above.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> There are better doms. There is a thread about Uncle in the forum above.



Ahh...thanks. Any suggestions for better doms?


----------



## Hurt (Jun 18, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Ahh...thanks. Any suggestions for better doms?



Stick around, make some friends, maybe post up an intro thread about yourself!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Stick around, make some friends, maybe post up an intro thread about yourself!



Ok. You got it:
6'1"
225 lbs
14% BF
38 

I have been lifting for 4 years and am about to start my first AAS cycle. I have experience with PH and designers like Hdrol, Mdrol, and P-Plex...but a little sick of orals and ready to take a step forward.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have heard that domestic is the way to go.....but to say that there is conflicting information out there is the understatement of the year.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a intro for new members brotha.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok. Not sure what an intro is, but I can probably figure it out. Funny....I was on elite-bodiez and it just disappeared!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 18, 2012)

Go to the main page and you will see for the new members introduction welcome here bro


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 18, 2012)

Ya bro there's way better options stick around and make some  friends


----------



## HH (Jun 18, 2012)

Read the link Hurt posted. Just like herm said, there are WAY better options out there.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Bros. Starting to get it.....wish one of those Doms were sponsors so a link  was available. But....I guess a well hidden source is a good source, huh?


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

I keep hearing PINN, PEA, and CVL. And I am reading up on introduction.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't go wrong with those three from what I here. I use PEA and its great. Lots use CVL around here and some love Pinn. Curious to follow your cycle, you're a big dude so I'd like to follow the progress in the journal section.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Can't go wrong with those three from what I here. I use PEA and its great. Lots use CVL around here and some love Pinn. Curious to follow your cycle, you're a big dude so I'd like to follow the progress in the journal section.



Ok. I wil start a journal once I start the cycle. Here is what I am planning:
Dbol: 25 mgs ED Week 1-4
Test Cyp: 500 mg Mon/Thurs Week 1-12
Arimidex 1mg ED Week 1-8, .5 mg Week 9-12
 PCT will be Arimidex .25 mg Week 1-4
Nolvadex 20/20/10/10

What do you think? First time pinning.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 18, 2012)

I would suggest starting a new thread so that more people will view your possible cycle and critique it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 18, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> I would suggest starting a new thread so that more people will view your possible cycle and critique it.



Thanks, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 18, 2012)

Z is not bad to answer ur question. Thats in regards to int though.

But if ur going dom then the big 3 take it hands down. Pea,pinn,cvl.

Again to answer ur question, z isnt bad. i actually enjoyed his masteron.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 19, 2012)

Or maybe that is the thread that is already posted lol oops


----------



## grind4it (Jun 19, 2012)

Dude, I would reevaluate my Adex dose. 1mg ED is going to put your dick in the dirt in days flat.
I would also take the Adex out of my PCT. bottom line I think you may need to do somemore research before you jump into this game.


----------



## cokezero (Jun 19, 2012)

send me your money and i will send you a bucket of water and thats pretty equal to uncle z's dom line. Or just send me your money and I wont send you anything. And to top it all off I will quit speaking english too.. DON'T ORDER FROM Z. YOU WILL BE PISSED AT YOURSELF!!!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a higher BF% and I use 1mg the day after each shot. At 300mg ew I took 1mg e5d and my estradiol was right under 30 I believe. I will recheck soon. I think other say try .5mg - .25mg eod when you notice sides starting. Course I am 265.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 19, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Dude, I would reevaluate my Adex dose. 1mg ED is going to put your dick in the dirt in days flat.
> I would also take the Adex out of my PCT. bottom line I think you may need to do somemore research before you jump into this game.



Actually bro adex is better for pct then aromasin. The reason being is that aromasin has steroidal properties. Anything steroidal is suppressive and you dont want anything suppressive while your trying to get your hpta back up. Now the amount of suppression aromasin produces I am sure is very small but the point being is that adex in pct is actually better. Then only thing you have to do is taper off of it which is very easy. Im not saying aromasin wont work during pct as it works fine...just giving the one that best works for recovery. 

Rowdy it sounds like you have your estro under control. Bro you need to keep doing what your doing. 30 is a great number to be at. The thing is that everyone reacts to everything differently. All the parroted information is just to get people on their way. Its up to the user to learn their body.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 19, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Actually bro adex is better for pct then aromasin. The reason being is that aromasin has steroidal properties. Anything steroidal is suppressive and you dont want anything suppressive while your trying to get your hpta back up. Now the amount of suppression aromasin produces I am sure is very small but the point being is that adex in pct is actually better. Then only thing you have to do is taper off of it which is very easy. Im not saying aromasin wont work during pct as it works fine...just giving the one that best works for recovery.
> 
> Rowdy it sounds like you have your estro under control. Bro you need to keep doing what your doing. 30 is a great number to be at. The thing is that everyone reacts to everything differently. All the parroted information is just to get people on their way. Its up to the user to learn their body.


Aromasin has little estrogen rebound. When you drop adex you're asking for bad estrogen sides. If you use adex drop it before you drop nolva/torem. 

Torem/aromasin has by far been my best pct.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 19, 2012)

69nites said:


> Aromasin has little estrogen rebound. When you drop adex you're asking for bad estrogen sides. If you use adex drop it before you drop nolva/torem.
> 
> Torem/aromasin has by far been my best pct.



Correct. Aromasin does not have estro rebound but is that solely what you base your pct anti e decision on? 

Arimidex can cause estro rebound but if tapered it will be avoided. I would not suggest stopping any anti e before serm therapy. That right there is asking for estrogen problems. I recommend running any anti e for a week or two after serms therapy. It's never good to drop everything at once. This is why Dr scally drops clomid first...then nolva...then anti e. 

As far as torem goes...glad it works good for you but it is not the best pct. I've known tons of guys that have used torem and it did nothing for them, including myself. There is absolutely no better pct known to mankind then the tried and true clomid/nolva.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 19, 2012)

Not a fan of that lab


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 19, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I have a higher BF% and I use 1mg the day after each shot. At 300mg ew I took 1mg e5d and my estradiol was right under 30 I believe. I will recheck soon. I think other say try .5mg - .25mg eod when you notice sides starting. Course I am 265.



Sure am glad I threw my cycle out there. Sounds like I was a little carried away with the Adex. Thanks for the info.  I will try .25 mg-.50 mg EOD.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 19, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Dude, I would reevaluate my Adex dose. 1mg ED is going to put your dick in the dirt in days flat.
> I would also take the Adex out of my PCT. bottom line I think you may need to do somemore research before you jump into this game.



And in the dirt I don't wanna be!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 19, 2012)

Does it matter if you dose the Adex on day of injection or not?


----------



## 69nites (Jun 19, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Correct. Aromasin does not have estro rebound but is that solely what you base your pct anti e decision on?
> 
> Arimidex can cause estro rebound but if tapered it will be avoided. I would not suggest stopping any anti e before serm therapy. That right there is asking for estrogen problems. I recommend running any anti e for a week or two after serms therapy. It's never good to drop everything at once. This is why Dr scally drops clomid first...then nolva...then anti e.
> 
> As far as torem goes...glad it works good for you but it is not the best pct. I've known tons of guys that have used torem and it did nothing for them, including myself. There is absolutely no better pct known to mankind then the tried and true clomid/nolva.


I also saw studies back when I first decided to run aromasin/torem that showed aromasin having a very good effect on testosterone production. It is also more mild than adex on shutting down your estrogen. I know I personally don't need that and even at lower doses have ed and dry joints when using adex. 

Everyone I have ever suggested torem aromasin to I also suggest having clomid on hand as well. There is a reason it is the fertility medication all doctors use. A tried and true method that you KNOW is going to work for everyone.  Just too many sides for me.

In addition to all that my lipids get completely fucked during pct.  Torem is supposed to be very good to help fix them. I did see a slight improvement on blood work but that could have been a lot of things.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 19, 2012)

Aromasin does have a better testosterone to estrogen ratio but it also is steroidal. Either way aromasin, adex, or letro cab be used during pct so really it all comes down to which one works best for the user.

As far as your lipid profile, I wouldn't be worried about what an anti e or pct is doing to them vs what aas does to them. No real comparison there. Aas is a lot worse for lipids.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 19, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Does it matter if you dose the Adex on day of injection or not?



It doesn't make a difference. I've read studies on docs trying to dose an anti e in relationship to hcg injections but i just don't believe that its a big enough difference to warrant the effort.


----------



## DF (Jul 8, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Hey guys - awesome site. Got referred from ology.
> 
> Anyway, im out $700 waiting on a domestic order from Z. He dropped off the planet on the day he cashed my money order - go figure. That was about three weeks ago. Now all these rumors pop up regarding Z and him not replying to emails just seems to confirm the general consensus that he's at best unreliable at the moment, and at worst - deliberately being unresponsive. Either way, not a professional way to run a business. You only have one chance at creating a first impression and this has not been positive. Anyway, this is my first post and hopefully the first of many. I'll post an intro in the next few days!



Sorry to hear Bro.  Welcome to SI


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad you made it over bro. Over here we have open talk, even a scammer forum. As you can see from my avi and my other posts, I am not super fond if the uncle myself regardless of what happened. Much better local doms around the parts.


----------



## beasto (Jul 8, 2012)

cokezero said:


> send me your money and i will send you a bucket of water and thats pretty equal to uncle z's dom line. Or just send me your money and I wont send you anything. And to top it all off I will quit speaking english too.. DON'T ORDER FROM Z. YOU WILL BE PISSED AT YOURSELF!!!!!



Hahahah a bucket of water....Yea I have heard a lot of good bro's been scammed by the Uncle as well. And I hear his shit is weak..only people who swear by him is MikeArnold psssh.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 23, 2012)

*A message posted by Uncle Z on eroids today.*

MY WAREHOUSE AND ALL STEROIDS IS SEIZED BY POLICE IN POLAND. I HAVE A SUSPECTION THAT OSCARO RATTED ON US. HE IS BACK AND HIS BUSINESS IS BACK BUT HE GOT BUSTED NOT LONG TIME AGO. WE ARE BROKE AND YOUR MONEY IS GONE. DO NOT EMAIL US, DO NOT SEND MONIES. WE WON'T REFUND ANY ORDERS AND RETURN YOUR MONEY. I AM ON THE RUN AND DONT MAKE IT HARD FOR ME.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 23, 2012)

Admin said:


> *A message posted by Uncle Z on eroids today.*
> 
> MY WAREHOUSE AND ALL STEROIDS IS SEIZED BY POLICE IN POLAND. I HAVE A SUSPECTION THAT OSCARO RATTED ON US. HE IS BACK AND HIS BUSINESS IS BACK BUT HE GOT BUSTED NOT LONG TIME AGO. WE ARE BROKE AND YOUR MONEY IS GONE. DO NOT EMAIL US, DO NOT SEND MONIES. WE WON'T REFUND ANY ORDERS AND RETURN YOUR MONEY. I AM ON THE RUN AND DONT MAKE IT HARD FOR ME.



Wow. Well at least he posted and was honest for once. Thanks admin!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 23, 2012)

At least he finally said something.

Hope he used my money to get himself a fake passport and a Thailand shemale.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 23, 2012)

Woah brother - he speaks!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> At least he finally said something.
> 
> Hope he used my money to get himself a fake passport and a Thailand shemale.



Fucking 1000 dbol tabs. Bastard.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^^Word. Im out 700 but I guess its just time to find a better source. I was planning on it after my last order anyway, just bummed I couldn't put the money some where else. Oh well. thats how shit goes.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 23, 2012)

At least he did come out and close this chapter and not leave people hanging with suspicion. Sorry to all of you that lost out because of this.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 26, 2012)

yeah guys im sorry to all u brothers who used him and lost money. my advice to u guys who were using him, is always do your reserch on a source before u buy. if he issponsored on a board and everyone on that board says he is g2g, dont trust their word. Go to a diffrent forum were he is not a sponsor and ask questions. u feel me

again sorry for u guys you lost money


----------

